# Does anyone know of livery yard north milton keynes/south northants area



## JCMK (14 November 2012)

Hello

I live in Stony Stratford and have kept my horse at my mums place, but as that is for sale I need to find a part livery yard nearer to me?

Does anyone have any suggestions? I know of Salcey Forrest, and Greenacres.
Ideally no more than a 20 minute drive from Stony Startford with good hacking and all year turnout. 

Thanks very much!!


----------



## lara b (14 November 2012)

Sparrow lodge at wicken, folly farm wicken, mkec, long farm Hanslope, wharf stables Yardley gobion off top of my head, let me know if you need any more info on them


----------



## JCMK (14 November 2012)

Thanks for those, any that you particular recommend?


----------



## lara b (15 November 2012)

Hi depends what you are after.  What kind of part livery do you need?  The hacking around Wicken is probably the best (greenacres links to it so also good).  There is also one I forgot that is very near you in Beauchampton that has all year t/out, school and part livery I think, not sure about hacking but if you want her number I will pm it to you


----------



## Gingerbrat (15 November 2012)

I'm looking at yards in this area too - Lara B could you pm me details / contacts for Long Farm in Hanslope and the Yardley Gobion one? Thanks!


----------



## lara b (15 November 2012)

have pm'd you


----------



## Jazz14 (6 March 2013)

Does anyone know any good part livery yards in Mursley or close by - need all year turn, stabling during winter nights, menage, walker if possible, indoor school a luxury but hacking more important!
Thanks to anyone who can answer - have a new pony coming who is quite green so need routine


----------



## lara b (6 March 2013)

Jazz14 said:



			Does anyone know any good part livery yards in Mursley or close by - need all year turn, stabling during winter nights, menage, walker if possible, indoor school a luxury but hacking more important!
Thanks to anyone who can answer - have a new pony coming who is quite green so need routine
		
Click to expand...

How about Claire's liverys? http://clairesliveries.co.uk/location.html

I think a girl called Abby also runs a nice yard nr there which can access the hacking around the hillsden estate.  My friend also runs a nice yard in that area, very small with school and walk and same great hacking but don't think she will be taking any livery's till the summer so may be too late for you?

Good luck in you search


----------



## MyBoyChe (6 March 2013)

My cousin runs a nice yard in Drayton Parslow with most of what you need.  PM me if you want the number, its Kingsland Farm though in DP.


----------



## Jazz14 (6 March 2013)

Thanks Lara and MyBoy. I think I tried Kingsland it was full with a waiting list. Ive just had a look on line at Clairs liveries looks good so I will follow that up - thanks for all your help


----------

